# strange panorama / content aware bug in photoshop



## Tom75 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all,

I have recently noticed some strange behaviour or bug in photoshop in combination with stitching panoramas.

When I have several pictures in LR which I want to convert to a panorama in photoshop I am normally using the following workflow.

- select the pictures in LR and select merge to panorama in Photoshop CS6
- create the panorama in photoshop
- if ok flatten the image
- crop to the desired size or format

After the cropping it happens that I have small white areas in the corners and earlier I just selected those with the lasso tool for example and then used content aware fill to fill them.

However now when I do this photoshop fills these white areas with white. I tried this several times, meaning the content aware function does not work as it should and as it did earlier for exactly this purpose. Even if I do it several times it still fills the areas partly white.

Anyway I found out that when I after the cropping save and close the image in photoshop so that it appear back in LR with the white areas in the corners etc and then again edit the same picture in photoshop CS6, use as normal the lasso to select the white areas and then use content aware then everything works as normal and as it used to be and should be.

Then I have the same image two times in LR and I have to delete the one with the white areas. Ok, I found a way around this but it adds quite some more steps and to my workflow which takes time and it also hasn´t been like that earlier because I have done it many times in the same step when the picture is in PS anyway.

Has anybody also noticed something like that and know the reason or how to solve it.

I would appreciate if you could let me know because this is a little annoying.


Thanks and Regards,
Tom


----------



## Tom75 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hmm, I guess nobody has seen something like this yet.

I tried it again today after a reboot and it is still the same. 

Regards,
tom


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 27, 2013)

Do you delete your masks (Ctrl/CMD D) before saving?


----------



## Tom75 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Rikk,

I am actually not using any masks in this process I just flatten the image if the stitched panorama is ok.

Regards,
Tom


----------

